# Loss fat or continue to bulk?



## pras1011 (Apr 18, 2008)

I am 28, 5'8" and weigh 70kg.

I started to properly eat 6 meals a day on the 14th April and I was 17% body fat. But today I weigh 71kg with 20.5% body fat.

Shall I keep going or stop and try and loose body fat?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Post up a picture your body fat reading is probably wrong because you would be in god awfull shape if thats true.


----------



## pras1011 (Apr 18, 2008)

Here are the pictures. Tell me if I need to take more pictures.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

If you continue to 'bulk' but eat clean foods and add in some cardio at the rights time you'll loose fat and build muscle for a while... (wat happened for me)


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

I would eat 250 protein 250 carbs 60 grams of good fat divided into 6 meals only from good food and do cardio every day, weight train following a correct program 4 days per week focusing on increasing your working poundages.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

pras1011 said:


> I am 28, 5'8" and weigh 70kg.
> 
> I started to properly eat 6 meals a day on the 14th April and I was 17% body fat. But today I weigh 71kg with 20.5% body fat.
> 
> Shall I keep going or stop and try and loose body fat?


You have put on 3% of body fat, what exactly is your diet ?


----------



## pras1011 (Apr 18, 2008)

7am 100g porridge, banana multivitamin tablet and 33g of whey protein

10am 2 whole grain bagels with 2 chicken slices, hummus and lettuce and a orange

1pm 300 grams of pasta and 2 x chicken thighs

in between nuts and flax oil

4pm 100g porridge and a banana

6pm workout

7pm chicken breasts (or thighs) with 250g brown rice. 33g whey protein

11pm go to sleep 33g whey protein


----------



## pras1011 (Apr 18, 2008)

I am going to do no workouts next week to fully recover.

Should I keep doing the bulking diet for next week?

Should I do 3 x 1 hour low intensity walking to reduce the fat?


----------



## tojona (Apr 20, 2008)

If you're eating six meals a day, you could be eating the wrong food! That would explain why you're adding more fat despite the workouts. It happened to me (long before I went to personal trainer school). Post a list of what you're eating here, and I'll go over it for you. And I'll try to help.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

How do you measure your bodyfat ?

Using calipers or the scales ?


----------



## pras1011 (Apr 18, 2008)

tojona said:


> If you're eating six meals a day, you could be eating the wrong food! That would explain why you're adding more fat despite the workouts. It happened to me (long before I went to personal trainer school). Post a list of what you're eating here, and I'll go over it for you. And I'll try to
> 
> help.


Thanks.

The list is on the 7th post


----------



## pras1011 (Apr 18, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> How do you measure your bodyfat ?
> 
> Using calipers or the scales ?


I measured body fat using 2 different electronic scales


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

Con said:


> I would eat 250 protein 250 carbs 60 grams of good fat divided into 6 meals only from good food and do cardio every day, weight train following a correct program 4 days per week focusing on increasing your working poundages.


Revise your diet, so that it contains the nutrients listed in the post above. You are eating too much carb laden food throughout your day, that's why youre not looking as lean as you could.

Hit the weights heavy, bit of cardio for your conscience and bingo - it all comes into place.

Listen to me and Con, we're experts at this game.


----------



## pras1011 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks all.

I have had a big belly since 2004. And its worrying me and its unsightly especially when I wear a t shirt.

Should I aim to get rid of the body fat before I start bulking again?


----------



## pras1011 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks all. I will definately be changing the diet to what you guys have suggested.

The thing is, I have had a big belly since 2004 (I think). This worries me as to the amount of fat I have. And it looks like I am pregnant when I wear a t shirt.

When I was doing low intensity cardio 3 times a week my belly was slowly going down.

Should I aim to get rid of the body fat or should I countine bulking again?


----------



## tojona (Apr 20, 2008)

pras1011 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The list is on the 7th post


I'm afraid, with that kind of meal plan you will bloat out! Here's a quick fix that I used myself to shed 5 Kilograms in 10 days WITHOUT compromising my health!! You do this first, and then once the weight has dropped, you start working your way up with a better meal plan and exercise regime.


Find a *Herbalife* distributor (current sponsors of *David Beckham's* team LA Galaxy) in your area ... I'm assuming you live in the UK? Ask them to give you Formula 1 (3 tubs), Formula 2 (1 bottle), Formula 3 (1 bottle). The first is a powder/meal replacement (delicious!), and the latter are a combination of vitamin tablets (all naturally derived, so don't panic).

Go to Sainsbury's or Tesco's and get a bag of* frozen mixed fruit*...they include strawberry, blackberry, and lots more. Get fresh bananas, and get Soya milk.

Blend Formula 1 with above ingredients (Soya milk, one heaped table spoon of the frozen fruits, and one banana), and REPLACE ALL YOUR MEALS with three shakes. One for breakfast, lunch, dinner and eat fruit (apples, bananas, etc) in between. Eat nothing else! Drink LOTS of water. A minimum of two liters a day. In 10 days, you won't recognize yourself and you WILL NOT have comprised your health either.
If you can't find a distributor in your area, let me know. I'm not in the UK at the moment (I've relocated to the Sun) but I'll make a few phone calls for you.

Catch you later


----------



## pras1011 (Apr 18, 2008)

tojona said:


> I'm afraid, with that kind of meal plan you will bloat out! Here's a quick fix that I used myself to shed 5 Kilograms in 10 days WITHOUT compromising my health!! You do this first, and then once the weight has dropped, you start working your way up with a better meal plan and exercise regime.
> 
> 
> Find a *Herbalife* distributor (current sponsors of *David Beckham's* team LA Galaxy) in your area ... I'm assuming you live in the UK? Ask them to give you Formula 1 (3 tubs), Formula 2 (1 bottle), Formula 3 (1 bottle). The first is a powder/meal replacement (delicious!), and the latter are a combination of vitamin tablets (all naturally derived, so don't panic).
> ...


Thanks.

I am actually looking to drop 5kgs of fat. So I will give this ago.

But do you think I should try and loose the fat first before bulking up or just continue bulking up?


----------



## tojona (Apr 20, 2008)

pras1011 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I am actually looking to drop 5kgs of fat. So I will give this ago.
> 
> But do you think I should try and loose the fat first before bulking up or just continue bulking up?


*
Workout!* That's the operative word here... to complement your new diet. Don't stop whatever you're doing in the gym. Just STOP eating what you're eating now, and use the NEW nutritional program I've just given you. DON'T eat anything else! Don't even be tempted. You won't die. This meal-in-a-box plus the vitamin & mineral back-up I have suggested are packed with the BEST nutrition money can buy. They're ALL YOU NEED. For now. You will reintroduce normal food later.


----------



## pras1011 (Apr 18, 2008)

I am now 15.7% fat according to two electronic scales.

tojona: the herbalife stuff was far too expensive.

I have read that the less fat you have the easier it is to gain and lose muscle.

Is this correct?

I think I have lost some muscle mass through my cardio only, 1 hour per day sessions! Is there a way to reduce the muscle loss?


----------



## tojona (Apr 20, 2008)

Here's how to work out whether Herbalife is expensive or not: How much do you spend on your bulking up meals a day? Now take away that cost, and replace it with the cost of Herbalife and you'll have your cost factor give or take. Long hours of cardio do contribute to muscle loss. You only need to look at long-distance runners' physiques and compare that with the other dudes that run short distances and have GREAT bods.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

i used herbalife in the past.... nothing proper food didn't do at half the cost...

definitely drop the hummus... it is pretty bad macro wise which is a shame cos i love it myself....


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

tojona said:


> I'm afraid, with that kind of meal plan you will bloat out! Here's a quick fix that I used myself to shed 5 Kilograms in 10 days WITHOUT compromising my health!! You do this first, and then once the weight has dropped, you start working your way up with a better meal plan and exercise regime.
> Find a *Herbalife* distributor (current sponsors of *David Beckham's* team LA Galaxy) in your area ... I'm assuming you live in the UK? Ask them to give you Formula 1 (3 tubs), Formula 2 (1 bottle), Formula 3 (1 bottle). The first is a powder/meal replacement (delicious!), and the latter are a combination of vitamin tablets (all naturally derived, so don't panic).
> 
> Go to Sainsbury's or Tesco's and get a bag of* frozen mixed fruit*...they include strawberry, blackberry, and lots more. Get fresh bananas, and get Soya milk.
> ...


**** off no way is substuteing all your meals for fruit smoothies healthy. Thats the most mentaly retarded diet plan I read in a while. All it will do is give him a bad case of the ****s. You need a balanced meal plan not some celebrity diet. Why are you pimping that ****ty magic beans at the start as well? do you work for them?


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

don't know about now but the old herbalife pills were mainly guar gum...

it cost a lot back then too....


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Also assuming the poster is not a frutarian, whats going to hapen after he has shat out 5kg of weight? when he goes back to his normal eating plan he will just rebound and gain even more weight.

Consider also the terible vitamin & mineral deficency issues that come with a fruit only diet it just staggers me anyone would recomend this as a healthy alternative.


----------



## pras1011 (Apr 18, 2008)

Is there a way to save my current muscle mass while i do all this cardio?

the cardio is: 30 mins of interval training (2 minute walk, then 1 minute run and alternate between the two) then the other 30 mins, I walk at 65% intensity.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

pras1011 said:


> Is there a way to save my current muscle mass while i do all this cardio?
> 
> the cardio is: 30 mins of interval training (2 minute walk, then 1 minute run and alternate between the two) then the other 30 mins, I walk at 65% intensity.


 yes.. lift heavy weights....


----------



## tojona (Apr 20, 2008)

Well pras1011, I was only trying to help. All I did was recommend what worked for me, and HOW I did it. The decision, ultimately, is yours. All the best with your weight-loss-muscle-gain efforts. I'm sure you will succeed. I'm sure there are a lot of guys here getting results doing other stuff. I'm sure they can help you. Nice talking to you.


----------



## pras1011 (Apr 18, 2008)

Heres an update.

I am about 16% fat. I have lost about 2 inches around my belly. The scales are telling me that I have lost 3 kilos of muscle mass since I started all this cardio only workout. This is my last week of cardio.

Next week I will be be starting a Rippetoe workout on Monday, Wednesday, Friday and rest Saturday and Sunday.

I will eat 4 x a day and attempt to consume 250 grams of protein and 250 grams of carbs. I think I put on fat really easily therefore on Tuesday and thursday I will do 1 hour of walking cardio at 65% heart rate.

1) What do you people think of this new plan?

2) Is it possible to loss fat and gain muscle at the same time?

3) Any other advice?

thanks


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

Does somebody work for herbalife ???

Your current diet includes basically no good fats, it kind of looks like a bloat diet not a bulk diet ? Not a dig, jmo. swap some of your carb calories with good fats, actually switch alot. Plenty of fish !!!


----------

